# Cube Händler im Raum FFM



## wondermike (30. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

eine Bekannte von mir sucht gerade ein neues Bike, da würde ich ihr unter anderem was von Cube empfehlen. Leider funktioniert gerade die Händlersuche auf der Cube Website nicht. Deshalb die Frage: gibt es Cube Händler im Raum FFM? Eine kurze Bewertung wäre auch nicht schlecht.

Danke,

Mike


----------



## h-walk (30. Mai 2005)

www.rad-triathlonshop.de in Neu Isenburg oder Fahrrad Freund in Hofheim.

Cheers
H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irre.Kid (30. Mai 2005)

Snow and Bike in Bad Homburg


----------



## André Berger (31. Mai 2005)

Hi, meins hab ich vom Tony-Rosskopp in Mainz Kastel. Hat eine große Auswahl an Cube, Netter Kontakt, schneller Service, Lässt mit sich handeln, wenns um den Preis geht.Nette Werkstatt
Bin absolut zufrieden.

http://www.2-rad-rosskopp.de/

André


----------



## speedy27 (8. Juni 2005)

in Bad Vilbel Sport express.
Netter kleiner Laden.


----------



## Max Wenzel (9. Juni 2005)

Servus.

Tut mir leid aber ich kenne keinen Cube Händler in deiner nähe  

Ich kann dir jedoch ein gebrauchtes Cube XC Pro 2004 anbieten in einem top Zustand.
Wenn du Interesse hast, dann mail mich unter [email protected] an..!  

mfg Max....


----------



## Demondsc666 (12. Juni 2005)

Ich kenne noch den City Bike in Wiesbaden der verkäuft auch Cube !


----------



## Korbinator (12. Juni 2005)

Tach Herr Nachbar,

der nächstgelegene Shop ist für einen Friedrichsdorfer tatsächlich Snow&Bike Action in Obereschbach. Von der Gonzenheimer U-Bahnstation aus sind es ca. 400m die Hauptstrasse entlang kurz hinter dem Ortseingang von Obereschbach auf der linken Seite.

Gruss


----------

